# changing brake pads on a 2001 Mercury sable with ABS



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Just a quick question is changing the brake pads on a car with ABS differant from changing a set of pads on a non ABC system ?
thinking of tackeling this job my self.
thanks

Deckhand


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

deck hand said:


> Just a quick question is changing the brake pads on a car with ABS differant from changing a set of pads on a non ABC system ?
> thinking of tackeling this job my self


No, but get a repair/maintenance manual at a parts store like pepboys for reference. If you still do not feel comfortable changing the brake pads leave it to the pros because braking is important. The manual is also useful if rotors need to be turned or replaced.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

So long as air does not get in the lines, you should be ok. (Keep the brake fluid reservoir full of brake fluid if bleeding brakes.)

But if air got into the lines, then getting that air out of the ABS system can require special tools mechanical as well as electronic.


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

When changing pads on any vehicle it is best to back the bleeder screw and let the old fluid escape without returning it to the master cylinder. Just don't let the master get low of fluid.
Also after completion, don't let the brake pedal go down any further then it normally does. Just keep lightly pumping the pedal until the pads make contact.
This takes a little while but better then having problems with equalizer valve and other components.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Make absolutely sure you open the bleeder when pushing in the caliper pistons, you do not want to push the debris in the calipers back up into any antilock components. It is also recommended to flush all the old brake fluid from the system to remove moisture . (Brake fluid is hygroscopic and absorbes up to 6% moisture from the air) Consider what that water does to those nice EXPENSIVE antilock components.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I worked as a certified mechanic at one time and have worked on my own cars for many years and would not do what some of the posters have said. I do agree that if you do not fully understand how to change these pads, don't do it.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

rusty baker said:


> I worked as a certified mechanic at one time and have worked on my own cars for many years and would not do what some of the posters have said. I do agree that if you do not fully understand how to change these pads, don't do it.


 

Thanks everyone.:thumbup:
I graduated in brake and front end from auto mechanic school here in Detroit Mi. but that was in " 1956 " I just did my daughters brakes on her 2006 Buick and it was a snap.
But the ABS system sent off an alarm in my head as to what's down there ? So I will take a wheel off , and if I see no special thig a ma jig's that requires special know how I will tackle it when the snow melts.

Thanks deck hand


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Basically the ABS monitors the speed of the wheels. So there is some sort of sensor there with a couple of wires. This would give feedback to the ABS unit as to how fast the wheel was turning.

And what you want with ABS is for the wheels to NOT lock up when you step on the brakes. So the sensor tells the ABS unit if the wheel is about to lock up (all this stuff happens real fast), then the ABS unit takes control of the brakes and activates valves and a pump in the ABS unit to give "pulsed braking".

The brakes rapidly pulse on/off. The wheel keeps moving, and you maintain control of the vehicle. You can steer the vehicle where you want it to go.

If the front wheels lock up in a skid and you are going around a corner, the vehicle will "slide" straight ahead. But with ABS, the wheels keep turning and you can direct the vehicle around the curve while giving it maximum braking.

So anyway it is just a regular brake system with speed sensors at each wheel (rear wheels sensor might be on transmission). And the ABS unit connected to the brake lines before the wheels.

Anyway that should be all there is at the front wheels is a speed sensor. If this were to get damaged, the ABS light should go on indicating the ABS system is not functioning properly.

The speed sensor might look like this...


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Deck hand, you should not have a problem. Just don't open the bleeder screws when you push the calipers in,. Not necessary. Just take the lid off the master cylinder to relieve pressure.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

rusty baker said:


> Deck hand, you should not have a problem. Just don't open the bleeder screws when you push the calipers in,. Not necessary. Just take the lid off the master cylinder to relieve pressure.


 
Hey Mechanic friends, I'm going for it. ! thanks!!

Deck hand


----------



## jaye944 (Feb 12, 2010)

short answer is "no"

changed pads on my Porsches (ABS) and Vauxhall (non-ABS)
no differance



deck hand said:


> Just a quick question is changing the brake pads on a car with ABS differant from changing a set of pads on a non ABC system ?
> thinking of tackeling this job my self.
> thanks
> 
> Deckhand


----------

